# The Temple of Boom (REDUX)



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

And so it begins…

With all that I have going on in my life; it seems like the wrong time to step out into a venture such as re-modeling the Temple of Boom. But to be honest I really need a physical project to work on before I go insane! Everything I do these days is read, write, take measurements, post reviews, when I get time anyway, and I have not been able to really enjoy the ToB in quite a while so I feel I really need to do something with that so I have started this thread in order to follow the progress. Below is list of the ToB gear as it is today with diagrams and pictures of it as well. The second list and set of diagrams are the changes I intend to make to the room as well as some equipment changes that I am planning on making. 

*Budget:*
Budget isn't that much of an issue since I will be paying cash as I go and I have no set completion date so while I will not be creating a $50K room, $15-$20K over the life of the project would not be out of the question. And yes, I have the boss's approval to move forward!

*Lighting:*
Currently there is only a center builder grade light in the room that does not put out enough light to work when there is something that I need to work on and it ofers absolutely NO ambience whatsoever.

*Power:*
Currently I only have a dedicated 15 amp circuit so I will be adding a 30 amp circuit for the euipment room as well as for specific outlets for the subs. 

*Wiring:*
I currently do have 12 gauge speaker wire run to the correct locations but it is two different brands and for consistency sake I will be replacing it with 12 gauge GLS wire. 

*Equipment Room:*
This is where I will actually start the renovation. I will finish enclosing the space and adding air conditioning for those hot Texas summers. I need to complete the floor space and open it up to support a pair 7 foot 4 post rack for everything to be stored in. I have part of it built out already and it currently sports a simple 5 foot 2 post relay rack, but it is a bit sloppier than I want it to be.

  

The air duct that is seen in the pictures below needs to be re-directed under the floor and split in order to cool the racks. I'll be starting with that and building a pressure box in order to split the two feeds into three. It will be dropped into the hollow space that is seen in the third picture where you can see the green ladder poking out.

 
 
 

I would also like it to serve the purpose of housing all non-essential equipment such as receivers for the living room down stairs and the whole house audio. When I say non-essential I only mean that with regard to where it resides as I should not have to do a lot of work on that specific piece of gear once it is installed. 

Additionally I will have to re-run a majority of the CAT6 cable in the house in order for it all to terminate in one of the racks. I failed to leave the proper service loop when it was originally installed. 

*The Room:*
I may be replacing the carpet, still undecided on that front but leaning toward replacement. I will be removing the double doors and moving the door frame and installing a single 36” door. As you can see in the picture, the double door swings right into the right front speaker. I would also like be able to pick up that extra space which will enable me to install a front stage. Below is a drawing I did in Visio of the room as it is today.

 

*Acoustics and Insulation:*
At first I was going to gut it all the way back to the studs and properly insulate, but after thinking about it, I believe that cost would be better spent on some proper acoustic panels and bass traps from our friends at GIK and the effort involved would be much less than all that sheet rock work. I just don’t think the ROI is there to justify that big of an effort.

*Theater Equipment:*
*Screen:*
I currently have an Elite Screens 110” fixed Sable screen. I am thinking of installing a motorized 120” so I could have a 65” plasma behind it for the days that I like to sit and watch TV while I work with the light on.

*Receiver:*
Currently I have an Onkyo TX-NR3007 for the ToB that I use for processing the mains and center and to power the surrounds. I definitely want to go separates, but have not settled on a processor. To be honest I have not even started looking as this is a good several months down the road. 

*Amps:*
Currently I use and XPA-5 for the mains and center and the Onkyo for the surrounds. I am leaning heavily towards the Wyred4Sound MINI MC 7 CHANNEL as I have been able to use one for several months and really like this particular unit as it is very efficient and extremely powerful.

*Speakers:*
Here is where I am having some issues. While I love my Axiom LFR1100’s and the VP180 center, I am looking for something that is a bit warmer. I am leaning heavily toward three JTR Triple 8’s, but I have not ruled out a DIY LCR so that they are all identical. I will definitely be keeping the LFR’s and using them for music in a separate listening area and selling the VP180 along with a few other things.

*Subs:*
The other area of uncertainty is subwoofer however, whatever I do will be DIY. I have the perfect space to setup an IB, but I may also build out four sealed 18’s and distribute them around the room.

*Seating:*
This part really annoys me because currently our home theater seats do not match and that is a real annoyance for me. So I will be replacing at least the front row of seats with another row of the Paliser seats that I have on the back row. I will also be raising the riser height by about 7”.

So there it is, let me have it!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Its going to be awesome ...can't wait to start seeing some photos


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like a major project Dale..I'll certainly be following along..
Are you not considering an AT screen!? I know you mentioned about have the TV behind a motorized screen, but an AT screen will give you that cinematic look, along with a realism of sound right across the screen..


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Prof, Yes I am considering the AT screen but it would be motorized. My plan would be to build out the screen wall and have the front stage so when the screen dropped it would look like the cinema experience you mentioned with the speakers behind the screen.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That sounds like a good idea..Are you going to make the screen yourself or can you buy a commercial product?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

There are a couple of commercial products available, but depending on what my friend Paul comes up with for the stage concept, I may have to do it myself. The idea I pitched to him that I want to do is to basically have a stage setup like an actual concert stage so there would be marshall stacks printed on AT screens in front of the speakers and then the movie screen would drop down when it is time to watch a movie. Still working it out though as I don't know what sacrifices would be made with dual AT screening during movies.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Subscribed!

So, if I understand correctly, you are planning on 2 dedicated circuits for the AV closet?

I had a chance to hear the JTRs - Jeff (iirc that is his name) is actually about 40 minutes from me. Great home theater speakers IMO.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ill be watching this project also, it looks like fun


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I've heard that a single IB at the back of the room does not produce the best results. Might want to think (and read up) about that one a bit more before pulling the trigger.

Also, for LCR duty I'd suggest looking at something with a 12" or 15" woofer. The efficiency will impress!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Pulling up a seat to watch. This will be fun.

Those JTRs really have impressive efficiency (98dB) and max output (129dB) specs.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

This looks like its going to be a good read.  Dale, keep us updated and maybe someone should start a pool for when we get the official decision that you've decided to build the IB and the 4 18's (dual opposed) for the room. Lol.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Owen Bartley said:


> This looks like its going to be a good read.  Dale, keep us updated and maybe someone should start a pool for when we get the official decision that you've decided to build the IB and the 4 18's (dual opposed) for the room. Lol.


Thanks Owen, that's just the kind of thing that could get me killed! But I like the way you think sir! :devil:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Alright, things are moving. I have started construction in what I will now start calling the MDF (Main Distribution Frame). What I have done so far is to re-route the air duct into what will be a wall and replaced the 'Y' air splitter with a pressurized box built with duct board. I have run two new 8" ducts under the newly framed raised floor.

*Before*
 

*After*
 

*Before*
 

*After*
 

*Before*
 

*After*


*Stay Tuned!*​


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Raised floor?! Wow Dale, you really are doing it right!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Unfortunately I have reached the point where I need to shutdown the rest of the system. At least I have a fair setup in the living room and game room.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> Unfortunately I have reached the point where I need to shutdown the rest of the system. At least I have a fair setup in the living room and game room.


Ah well, just think of the end result and that should help get you by!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Raised floor. I love it! That is first class.:T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, my wife found a good one for the ToB and I thought I would share. I just have to find the right place for it!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> Ok, my wife found a good one for the ToB and I thought I would share. I just have to find the right place for it!


Pardon my yelling but......HOW COOL IS THAT?!!! Very nice!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I was speechless and that never happens!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Dale Rasco said:


> Ok, my wife found a good one for the ToB and I thought I would share. I just have to find the right place for it!


WOW that is awesome!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

My brother has one of those


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Dale Rasco said:


> Ok, my wife found a good one for the ToB and I thought I would share. I just have to find the right place for it!


Cool to see they are finally shipping those. I has been over a year since I learned about them. For lots of reasons they Marshall kept delaying the release.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

What a COOL idea!!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Now that is awesome! That wife of yours is a keeper.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

+1 for the wife ... Great addition to the room


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I love the Fridge! Thats a great Idea


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Making headway.... Here are some before and after of the gear rack/cabinet. There are just not enough hours in the day...:rolleyesno:

*Before:*
  

*After:*


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That looks much better! :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Prof. said:


> That looks much better! :T


+1 - very clean Dale!


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome setup so far Dale. Looking at your build and media rack makes me want to update my system and I just got done building my room! Lol


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Andy, I need to add some new pictures of the latest updates. Yours great as well! And a lot of work making all of those changes! NICE!


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

I feel like Im missing out. Ive got that KISS system (keep it simple stupid). A receiver, a tv, and a blu-ray player. Thats it, it makes up my entire system! Im looking at that rack of equipment like its a foreign language.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Did you go with the IB?

I've enjoyed mine.


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

Drifte said:


> I feel like Im missing out. Ive got that KISS system (keep it simple stupid). A receiver, a tv, and a blu-ray player. Thats it, it makes up my entire system! Im looking at that rack of equipment like its a foreign language.


It's never too late to upgrade your system! One step at a time - first up, your surround system...


----------



## cavediver (May 13, 2011)

Dale,

You should consider the D-Sonic 7 channel amp. The amps are made here in Houston. If you'd like to audition one, you're welcome to come over to my house and have a listen.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I started working on the project again finally. These past several months have been a very difficult time for me but it is good to get back to doing something I enjoy! 

*Before:*
 

*Back to the Bones:*
 

*Closing it in:*
 

*What a tangled web we weave...*
 

*Dressing it in!*


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Looking good Dale. Glad to have you back, and definitely looking forward to seeing this project continue!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Peter, hopefully it will come out all right in the end.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> Thanks Peter, hopefully it will come out all right in the end.


Wait, home theater projects are supposed to come to an end?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Peter Loeser said:


> Wait, home theater projects are supposed to come to an end?


NEVER!!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

My bad, I meant the end result before I start again.... I think...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Good to see you're back in action again Dale..
Looking forward to seeing continued progress..


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dale,
What projector are you using and how big did you go on your screen?


----------

